# T-handle socket wrench



## Aaron_W (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm used to changing the angle of the tool post with a T handle allen wrench. I recently bought a QCTP which is secured with a regular 14mm nut on the top. 

I found I don't like using a standard wrench to do this so I made myself a 14mm T handle wrench from aluminium and brass with a little JB Weld to keep it all together. I could have bought a simple box end wrench  for $3 but for $10 in materials and 5 hours of work I have what I want. 

This project also broke in my new mill, finally... poor thing showed up 6 moths ago and has just sat under its little mill cocoon.


----------



## Techee (Apr 26, 2018)

Very nice.....I love little creative projects like this!


----------

